# MOROCCO | High Speed Rail



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

aquablue said:


> Its amazing how countries like Morroco see the light, while backward countries like the USA and Australia hold back.


It's amazing how smaller/more compact countries have done this while larger less dense countries have not.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> *Morocco announces nine-billion-euro high-speed train *
> 
> CASABLANCA, Morocco, Nov 27, 2007 (AFP) - Morocco's transport minister on Tuesday announced plans for a nine-billion-euro high-speed rail link between the Tangiers and Agadir for 2030, with French operators footing half the bill.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> *Morocco announces nine-billion-euro high-speed train *
> 
> CASABLANCA, Morocco, Nov 27, 2007 (AFP) - *Morocco's transport minister on Tuesday announced plans for a nine-billion-euro high-speed rail link between the Tangiers and Agadir for 2030*, with French operators footing half the bill.


I guess this is a wrong info , 'cause take more than 20 years to built a TGV railway looks like a joke :nuts:


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

Príncipe_Luiz said:


> I guess this is a wrong info , 'cause take more than 20 years to built a TGV railway looks like a joke :nuts:


Why would it be a joke? The first phase will be Casablanca-Tanger. Agadir will eventually reached by the TGV much later.


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

Dothog said:


> Any thought of a link to Spain?


In principle they agree to build a link, but in practice, I think Spain fears illegal immigration across the strait. Imagiine the Sangatte controversy, but 100 times worse. And that actually happened WITHIN the EU. Imagine the problem BETWEEN the EU and Africa.


----------



## Peepers (Jul 23, 2004)

Calvin W said:


> It's amazing how smaller/more compact countries have done this while larger less dense countries have not.


You mean densely developed countries like Sweden and Norway and Russia and France? Ohio has the same population density as France. Texas is a nation unto itself. So is California. Take the U.S. east of the Mississippi River and you have travel distances between major cities similar to those in Europe.

Stop making excuses!! Apologists for the U.S. falling to keep up in the world's economy and the quality of infrastructure love to make these excuses that we don't have this or that to support high-speed rail. What we lack in the U.S. is vision, an awareness of what our competitors elsewhere in the world are doing and a willingness to admit and address our shortcomings.


----------



## RysiuKalisz (Feb 17, 2008)

If you really want to live like europeans, -> pay 50-60% of your income in taxes, pay 20-30% VAT on everything you buy, have prices like in Europe -> cars 2-3 times more expensive, petrol pay 8 dollars per gallon like in Europe, have 10% unemployment rate...

... then go for it, let government take money from your pocket and build HST :bash:

if it would be financially beneficial a private company would have done that and built HST already 

I prefer to have my Lexus GS400, money in my pocket and fly Southwest than have 50 bhp diesel mini-car, no money (all gone for taxes) and ride TGV like they use to do in Europe


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

^ We'll see whether someone who can only get around by Lexus and who lives in a McMansion 100 km from the city will be able to afford European-like fuel prices when energy shortages intensify.:bash:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

aquablue said:


> Its amazing how countries like Morroco see the light, while backward countries like the USA and Australia hold back.


Just to put this comment in context, Australia recently rebuilt the track and upgraded services from Melbourne to Ballarat, Bendigo, Geelong & Traralgon to the same operating speed (160 km/hr ) as the Morroccan scheme, and I think NSW's XPT's & Queenslands Tilt trains run at a similar (maximum) speed.

All the same, well done Morrocco.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Le Maroc à engagé une politique de modernisation de son raiseau férré, dans cet optique 24 nouvelles rames on été commandées et de nouvelles lignes sont en cours de réalisation, mais à terme le rséeau sera saturé et pour subdvenir aux besoin de transport, le TGV fera son apparition.
Ce sera le premeir pays d'afrique à disposer d'un TGV !


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

Il y a un 'thread' ici http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538347&page=2 mais merci pour les cartes.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah oui, la focntion 'search' ne m'a pas tout indiqué cette petite cachotierre je remets mes infos là-bas donc !
Je voudrais bien recréer ce sujet en le nomant " Morrocan railways " j'ai déjà des photos :


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

TANGIER - CASABLANCA TGV Duplex Trains 320 km/h

NAME: TGV MAROCAIN
LOCATION: Casablanca - Tangier
NUMBER: 18 SNCF TGV Duplex Trains
STATUS: PROJECT
WORKS: Casablanca - Tangier : 2008 - 2013










Schéma Directeur de la Grande Vitesse au Maroc

C’est dans ce contexte que l’ONCF a mené, en 2005-2006, une étude structurante ayant conduit à l’élaboration d’un schéma directeur pour le développement d’un réseau ferré de lignes pour Trains à Grande Vitesse au Maroc (TGVM).










Ce schéma directeur prévoit la construction d’un réseau de 1500 km devant relier à l’horizon 2030 :

Tanger à Agadir via Rabat, Casablanca, Marrakech et Essaouira en moins de 4 heures (Ligne Atlantique), 
Casablanca à Oujda via Méknes, Fés en moins de 3 heures (Ligne Maghrébine). 

1ère étape du projet de la Grande Vitesse au Maroc

Aujourd’hui, le TGV marocain se précise.

En effet, et dans une 1ère phase, ce sont deux lignes à Grande vitesse qui seront mises en service :










La première, vers le nord, reliera Tanger à Casablanca en 2013. 
Elle a fait l’objet en octobre dernier d’un protocole d’accord entre le Maroc et la France qui porte sur la conception, la construction, l’exploitation et l’entretien de la nouvelle ligne à Grande Vitesse Tanger - Casablanca dont 200 km entre Tanger et Kénitra à 320 km/h. Le coût du projet selon des études préliminaires est estimé à 20 milliards de dhs. Il permettra d’effectuer le trajet entre les 2 métropoles en 2h10 mn au lieu de 5h 45mn actuellement et drainera un flux de clientèle estimé à 8 millions de passagers par an. 

La seconde, vers le sud, reliera Marrakech à Casablanca en 1h20 au lieu de 3h15 actuellement. 
Le montage financier de la 1ère section (Marrakech – Settat d’une longueur de 170 km) est en cours de réflexion.

site : http://www.oncf.ma/Fr/index.aspx?md=76&rb=384

Next Projects :

2: Casablanca - Marrakech
3: Casablanca - Fez
4: Fez - Oujda
5: Marrakech - Agadir


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Calvin W said:


> It's amazing how smaller/more compact countries have done this while larger less dense countries have not.


That argument is a fallacy. The US has a load of quite compact highly populated areas that can easily take it up to be compared to other conglomerates in the world that are connected by high speed lines. But thats without a doubt off topic anyway.


I find it great that Morroco seems to have serious plans about making a great improvement of its rail infrastructure. A tunnel connection to Spain would be great, but I don't know if that extreme undertaking could ever pay off.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

*NAME:* TGV MAROCAIN

*LOCATION:* Casablanca - Tangier

*NUMBER:* 18 SNCF TGV Duplex Trains

*STATUS*: PROJECT

*WORKS:* Casablanca - Tangier : 2009 - 2014











*Network :*












*Next Projects :*

2: Casablanca - Marrakech
3: Casablanca - Fez
4: Fez - Oujda
5: Marrakech - Agadir​


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Saoui, as a fellow Parisian - well, foreigner in Paris - I (also?) read the French specialised press. Like you I'm thrilled at the prospect of a first LGV on the African continent. My first thought was, though, isn't Morocco a tad too poor to develop such grand designs, but on second thought this turns out to be too negative. The acquisition of land and the price of labour (two of the costliest elements of railway construction) are much cheaper than in Europe and Japan. And, with the Moroccan population growing explosively demand is definitely there. 

One question, though: you say Tanger to Casablanca. Is this true? Has the plan been altered? When I read about this project the first phase was limited to Tanger-Kenitra - partly because the existing railway line Kenitra-Casablanca has been upgraded and is now the most modern in the country.


----------



## Joeman (Aug 9, 2007)

Isnt the pic of the train from the Argentinian HST project?


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*The First High-Speed Trains in Africa | 14 units | 320 km/h | #Being Acquired *


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Moved from Morocco Railways Thread:



> *HM the King chairs signing ceremony of six agreements on Tangier-Casablanca HST project​*
> *Tangier - HM King Mohammed VI presided, on Friday in Tangier, over the signing ceremony of six agreements on the High Speed Train (HST) project linking Tangier to Casablanca and enquired about the progress of this project worth 20 billion dirhams ($2.3 bln).*
> 
> ​
> ...


http://www.map.ma/eng/sections/main2/hm_the_king_chairs_s3657/view





> *ONCF et Alstom signent un accord pour la fourniture au Maroc de 14 trains à très grande vitesse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bourse.lci.fr


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*High Speed Railway Master Plan in Morocco | 3000 Km | 2010 - 2030

*

* Atlantic Line : Tangier to Agadir (via Rabat, Casablanca, Marrakech and Essaouira) | 882 km | 4 hours*


*Maghreb Line : Casablanca to Oujda (via Rabat, Meknes, Fez) | 625 km | 3 hours *


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Morocco and Alstom Sign a Contract for the Supply of 14 Very-High Speed Trains to Morocco *












> Under the presidency of his Majesty the King of Morocco Mohammed VI, *a contract worth nearly €400 million for the supply of 14 double-deck (Duplex) very high-speed trainsets has been signed in Tangiers on Friday, December 10, 2010* – on the Moroccan side by the Messrs. Karim Ghellab, Morocco's Minister for roads and transport, Mohamed Rabie Khlie, managing director of ONCF, Morocco's national railway company, and on the French side by the Messrs. Patrick Kron, Chairman & CEO of Alstom and Philippe Mellier, President of Alstom (Paris:ALO) Transport. The Duplex trains are scheduled to enter commercial service in December 2015 and will run on the Tangiers-Casablanca route in the northern part of the country
> 
> The Morocco Duplex trainsets will be double-deck trains designed for the ONCF and adapted for use in the operating conditions specified by the Moroccan operator along the Tangiers-Casablanca route. *The trains will run at 320 km/h and at 25 kV between Tangiers and Kenitra* - the first 200 km section of Morocco’s very high-speed network. Between Kenitra and Casablanca, the trainsets will run on the traditional network at speeds of 160 km/h or 220 km/h at 3 kV, depending on the running speeds set by the Moroccan operator in 2015. The very high-speed connection between Tangiers and Casablanca will reduce journey times from 4:45 hours today to 2:10 hours at the opening of the line and will carry up to 10 million passengers per year (currently 4 million).
> 
> ...


































by Gadiri


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

News from "Morocco urder 14 TGV Duplex N2N ..." have been merged with :MOROCCO | Railways  instead of MOROCCO | High Speed Rail.

Migration : 



> *HM the King chairs signing ceremony of six agreements on Tangier-Casablanca HST project​*
> *Tangier - HM King Mohammed VI presided, on Friday in Tangier, over the signing ceremony of six agreements on the High Speed Train (HST) project linking Tangier to Casablanca and enquired about the progress of this project worth 20 billion dirhams ($2.3 bln).*
> 
> ​
> ...


http://www.map.ma/eng/sections/main2/hm_the_king_chairs_s3657/view





> *ONCF et Alstom signent un accord pour la fourniture au Maroc de 14 trains à très grande vitesse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bourse.lci.fr


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*TGV Duplex*



















Animated by Optimus


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tanger - Kenitra **320 km/h** HSL *
*Kenitra - Casablanca **220 km/h upgradded line *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Video at 270 km/h* in France


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Original french disposition :*











*Moroccan modification : the 3rd 1st class coach transformed on 2nd class*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *ONCF and Alstom Sign a Contract for the Supply of 14 Very-High Speed Trains to Morocco​*
> 
> (10/12/10 15:35 CET)
> 
> ...


*
http://www.euronext.com/news/companypressrelease/details_popup/cprDetails-1721-EN.html?docid=936406*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*TGV Duplex 2N2 in France *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry this in french. 

*Presentation clip at 02:10 min *

From Tangier to Casablanca, accros Kenitra and Rabat.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> À* noter que le TGV marocain sera de couleur orange, aux couleurs de l’ONCF*


http://www.lepays.fr/fr/article/429...-jusqu-en-2015-avec-les-14-TGV-marocains.html


> *Moroccan HST will be orange, ONCF colour*.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By Ωρτimuş

*The First High-Speed Trains in Africa | 14 units | 320 km/h | #Being Acquired *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Everything is made for *100% interoperability*. Same specs than Europe. 

*ERTMS system, and french systems like interoperability between France and Spain accros Perpignan and Figueras*. For Paris-Barcelone, those be the same TGV Duplex 2N2 :

Morocco has also *bought the spanish Da Vinci system from Adif *:





In the same way, *Morocco ha bought 24 Alstom Prima 2 for their interoperability *(adapted to ERTMS and Atlas System) :


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*We need high capacity trains*, so we had 2 choices TGV Duplex or AGV Duplex wich is not yet ready. France finance a part of project, so we only choose french technology. AGV is not higher capacity for us, and the TGV duplex will run at :

*- 320 km/h between Tangier and Kenitra*, *intercity very fast operation*,
*- 220 km/h between Kenitra and Casablanca* (upgraded line). On this *line we have Ansaldo Breda Z2M double decker which are empty *(180km/h), so we need a similar double decker because TGV will be accoupled *for intercity fast operation *(Kenitra - Rabat - Casablanca and other way to Fes).



Ansaldo Breda Z2M - Double-Deck Electric Multiple Units | 160 - 180 km/h | 398 Seats | 24 Units | #Acquired 



>


Our Tanger Moghogha TGV center, is made for received 30 trains. And we bought 14. Next command in 5-6 year for Marrakech-Essaouira-Agadir HSL. And we hope AGV Duplex ! :cheers:


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

That is an awesome looking train!

When are those coming to the USA


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

Jay said:


> That is an awesome looking train!
> 
> When are those coming to the USA


Perhaps cause the line is not finished yet 












Once finished w'll welcom germans and chineese to come work in Morocco, *everybody in the world is lazy except germans so intead of leting them go develope USA they will come to Morocco*  

If there was no germans there would be no NASA noor american high level industries they would still be using Steem boats :lol:

The german engeneer Diesel invented oil motor and deposited patent about it the poor was wrong this got him disapear untill now and have a gess which countries had the bigest steem boat parks in that period :hmm:

*No in USA all the trains are still Diesel* perhaps to pay homage to this german engeneer


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

There must be Rail and Road link between Gibraltar and Tangier ...So Europe connects with Africa......


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

firoz bharmal said:


> There must be Rail and Road link between Gibraltar and Tangier ...So Europe connects with Africa......


Yes, there a thread dedicated to it here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350740


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

.

Rabbah reveals the ONCF's roadmap at Middle East Rail Conference


*Morocco’s Railway Development Strategy to Cost $20 Billion*
Tuesday *17 March* 2015 - 10:34
map
Map










Dubai – Minister for Equipment, Transport and Logistics showcased in Dubai on Tuesday Morocco’s strategy to revamp the railway sector whose total cost is estimated at $20 billion.


*Speaking at a conference on railways in the MENA region, Rebbah said that the strategy is designed to be completed by 2035.*

He added that the strategy *aims at developing 1500 kilometers of high speed rail links and 2,743 of conventional railways* as well as a logistics platforms linked to the railway network.

In this respect, he added that the Casablanca-Tangier high speed rail link will be extended to the south between Marrakech and Agadir as well as to the eastern city of Oujda.


http://www.moroccoworldnews.com/201...lway-development-strategy-to-cost-20-billion/


----------



## oslogospelchoir (Jan 12, 2015)

I understand relations with Algerie are poor but will they aim for cross border line?


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

^^

That what declared M. GHOUL in the same conference this week


----------



## Maarten Otto (Apr 22, 2010)

Jay said:


> That is an awesome looking train!
> 
> When are those coming to the USA


See California High Speed Rail. It's being build and should be completed by 2030. The problem in the USA is cheap petrol for cars and almost non-existent or poor public transport.


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

'


Tangier - Kenitra high speed rail *works north of Kenitra*:


*- Sebou rail Bridge *







- *Flying junction* with the classic rail :








- Works on parts *closed to Kenitra - Tangier motorway* 








- Works on *Kenitra TGV station*


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the opening still forecast for next year?


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

Sunfuns said:


> Is the opening still forecast for next year?


No 2017


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

´



oncfpower said:


>



TGV Euroduplex being shiped from La rochelle to Tanger. 

The vessel transporting the unit 01 is called Ville de Bordeaux it is now exactly shipping in front of Coruna arrival to Tangier Med port is expected Monday at 10 am.

* Battuta *


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

^^

Begin of the trip from Larochelle port (France)


*© PHOTO PHILIPPE BAROUX*






















































*© BAROUX*


Source : Sudouest.fr


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I see you are going with double deckers straight away. Have there been any studies on how many passengers will use the new line and also how many trains per day per direction are forecast for the early years of operation? How many of those TGV's have you ordered? I assume for the time being they will be exclusively for Tangier-Casablanca service, right?


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunfuns said:


> I see you are going with double deckers straight away. Have there been any studies on how many passengers will use the new line and also how many trains per day per direction are forecast for the early years of operation? How many of those TGV's have you ordered? I assume for the time being they will be exclusively for Tangier-Casablanca service, right?


Train capacity : 500 pax
Studies stands of 6 to 8 million passengers a year but i think it was a little overestimated, now this line is less than 3 million passengers but :

Now Tangier Kenitra with classic train : 3h15, Tangier Rabat about 4 Hours, Tangier Casablanca nearby 5 hours 

By the hugh speed train Tangier Kenitra will take 50 minutes, Tangier Rabat 1h20, Tangier Casablanca 2h10'

*Now there is 20 trains per day * in the 2 sens. trains' service begin at 5 am ends at nearby 10 PM with the night train, there is a train in a same sens each 2h (2 trains for the 2 sens). 

When the TGV enter service there will be 2 trains per hour 1 train each hour for same sens. So *perhaps with the TGV there will be 40 trains per day* cause many persons still take the Highway from Tangier to Rabat since it takes only 2 hours in stead of about 4h by the classic train.


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

temp_usr said:


> ´
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The cargo is north of Cadiz* (the famous spanish surfland city) Last postition 15 mins ago :










Perhaps it will be easy to steal some non official photos on arrival and during transfert : Tanger Med is so opened port no building to hide the transfert convoi noor the debarking operation.


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Battuta said:


> '
> 
> 
> Tangier - Kenitra high speed rail *works north of Kenitra*:
> ...


thx ^^


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

´
The TGV Euroduplex arrived to Tangier this morning: 










Sources : http://www.medias24.com/Les-plus-de...est-arrive-ce-lundi-29-juin-a-Tanger-Med.html
(English and spanish translations available on same link above)


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

^^

Arrival to Tangier :


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

^^ Perhaps a little bit easier to understand  






_P.S. It is possible to enable english or germain subtitles if opened in Youtube page _


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

'

This is how to add english subtitles on the video above :




temp_usr said:


> oncfpower said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

'

ONCF promised a pricing of 15$ for Tangier-Casablanca by the TGV (350 km) here is the study they performed to ensure competitiveness of their offer :











Source : http://transport.sia-partners.com/f...ca-Quelle-stratégie-commerciale-à-adopter.pdf


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

That's very cheap unless we are talking a yield management system with only few tickets at this price. Otherwise aren't they going to lose a lot of money on it?


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunfuns said:


> That's very cheap unless we are talking a yield management system with only few tickets at this price. Otherwise aren't they going to lose a lot of money on it?


You find 15 Dollars too cheap? 

The high speed train from Ankara to Konya costs 10 Dollars (25 TL) for same distance, 
source : http://www.seat61.com/Turkey2.htm#Ankara_to_Konya


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Too cheap sounds funny, but yes in European context I think it wouldn't cover costs. Maybe with Moroccan labour costs (+cheap electricity?) it's different.


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunfuns said:


> Too cheap sounds funny, but yes in European context I think it wouldn't cover costs. Maybe with Moroccan labour costs (+cheap electricity?) it's different.


Yes what is expensive in HS trains is maintenance it will be done in Tangier, 

I gave the example of Ankara Konya cause incomes are not too diferents in the 2 countries by the classic trains now Tangier Casablanca costs 12.50 Dollars, round trip 25 Dollars while in High speed Train Ankara-Konya the ticket costs 10 Dollars round trip 20% reduction. 

In the other hand if we try to find a price in an european Train for 350 Km of distance i am not sure you can find less than 25 Euros except the old lines built a century ago. Try to have a look all the recent classic lines the prices are similar to high speed. I prefer to give you an example of a most expensive HSR per Km in France Paris-Lille (~250 km) i took the train last year to Sin Niclaas in Belgium i paid 20 Euros TGV Paris-Lille 1hour and took the train Lille Sin Nickaas 22 Euros 2 hours in half distance.


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

^^

A pic of the annoted bridge and others below :




The-s said:


> Some screenshot from that video:






The-s said:


>







The-s said:


> ​





The-s said:


> ​




Laying rails is supposed to begin in Jannuary 2016, the rails and spans are being finished in Kenitra:


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

^^

*Some timelapses of tranfering to manintenance center* where the TGV will be assembled and painted :


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

temp_usr said:


> In the other hand if we try to find a price in an european Train for 350 Km of distance i am not sure you can find less than 25 Euros except the old lines built a century ago. Try to have a look all the recent classic lines the prices are similar to high speed. I prefer to give you an example of a most expensive HSR per Km in France Paris-Lille (~250 km) i took the train last year to Sin Niclaas in Belgium i paid 20 Euros TGV Paris-Lille 1hour and took the train Lille Sin Nickaas 22 Euros 2 hours in half distance.


I recently paid 23 euros for a one way AVE ticket from Seville to Madrid (ca 500 km). That however was a cheap promotional ticket bought more than a month in advance. The average is significantly higher. Also in Switzerland where I live is much more expensive. A return ticket Basel-Zurich (ca 85 km) costs about 30 euros.


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunfuns said:


> *I recently paid 23 euros for a one way AVE ticket from Seville to Madrid (ca 500 km)*. That however was a cheap promotional ticket bought more than a month in advance. The average is significantly higher. Also in Switzerland where I live is much more expensive. A return ticket Basel-Zurich (ca 85 km) costs about 30 euros.


 I could book 10&#128; Euros Paris to Marseille (850 km) last year the TGV Ouigo 

In the same country it is like all other transport infrastructures when it is not new an old HSR (like Madrid-Sevilla for instance) it is already totally or partly autofinanced so fares can be low like the old highways. So it is not honest to compare all the time a HSR which has 1 year of existence to a rail built in 1900.. 

I am sure if we compare trains'tickets on other european classic rails built in the same date of HSRs Madrid-Sevilla, Paris-Lyon or Roma-Florence there should be no diference. Low fares can be present in the same country but not in transborders high speed trains cause of the mishmash between national rail operators.


----------



## Mohamed refer (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm from morocco, and i can assure you that there's no highspeed railways or internet connection, we're suffering from the slow of ecerything in this country !!!


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

View on the railroad :


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

The first TGV Train arrive in Morocco


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

^^

Transfert by road to Maintenance center 







Front : tangier rail station, the Tangier Corniche and Beach is 300 m behind.


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

^^

Transfet of other parts by night:








Begin of static tests in maintenance center:


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

This isn't the final paint job, right?


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

KingNick said:


> This isn't the final paint job, right?


No, it will be painted in 2016, it shoulb be like this 1/2 model presentes by Alstom when contract was awarded :


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

´
Exclusif UN review : ONCF aimw to propel the TGV by a new 150 MW eolian energy plant 



> L'Offre national des chemins de fer marocain projette selon nos informations de se lancer dans l'énergie verte en suscitant la création d'un parc éolien de l'ordre de 150MW. Objectif : assurer à long terme ses besoins en électricité notamment pour alimenter le futur TGV.


Read more : http://www.usinenouvelle.com/articl...et-ecolo-des-chemins-de-fer-marocains.N342277
Jul 24th.

A total 200 ME investement.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Good to see Ville de Bordeaux in action again, a very pretty RORO ship built in Nanjing, China for Airbus to haul large A380 components across Europe.


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

'

A new video close to the one above but in normal speed and better resolution


----------



## temp_usr (Jun 18, 2015)

'

After the pics i displayed in post 188 before here is a good resolution video of works on the 3rd rail Kenitra to Casablanca the TGV will continue to Casa on a classic upgraded rail like the case in Germany and France






This is how to display any subtittles language you want [ a bonus from Battuta  ]


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

le TGV a Tanger


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

temp_usr said:


> '
> 
> After the pics i displayed in post 188 before here is a good resolution video of works on the 3rd rail Kenitra to Casablanca the TGV will continue to Casa on a classic upgraded rail like the case in Germany and France.


Sorry to split hairs, but this is not really the case in France. The French railways generally to one of two things - build a new high-speed line or prolong TGV services onto old-fashioned legacy rail roads. To my knowledge we have few "upgraded" tracks here in France. Conversely, you are quite right that the Germans (like a number of Central European countries) are big on track upgrading (usually to 200 km/h - occasionally a bit more) which is known in German as Ausbaustrecken.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

hans280 said:


> To my knowledge we have few "upgraded" tracks here in France.


Tours-Bordeaux was upgraded to 220 km/h for the TGV Atlantique. And 
without remembering the details, I think there were also some lines to the
western end of Brittany (Brest, Quimper) that were seriously upgraded too.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

MarcVD said:


> Tours-Bordeaux was upgraded to 220 km/h for the TGV Atlantique. And
> without remembering the details, I think there were also some lines to the
> western end of Brittany (Brest, Quimper) that were seriously upgraded too.


Yes, well I'm not saying it never happens - although, in all fairness, most of what you mention were precursors to subsequent newly built lines. (BTW I think the first line upgrade you referred to was limited to Tours-Angouleme?) What I meant was, it's the Germans who have turned it into an "art form" to insert 200 km/h upgrades here there and everywhere in their railway architecture.


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

> L’ONCF REÇOIT LE 2EME TRAIN A GRANDE VITESSE
> 
> Après le débarquement du premier train à grande vitesse en juin dernier, un deuxième train arrive au port de Tanger Med ce lundi 7 septembre2015 et ce, dans le cadre de l’acquisition de 12 rames à grande vitesse au titre du projet de construction de la ligne à grande vitesse qui reliera Tanger à Casablanca.
> 
> ...


page fb oncf


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

la 2éme Ram TGV arrivée a tanger med port 

le 07/09/2015


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

tangier


----------



## Reda_ (May 12, 2014)

*Informative video about the High speed rail project in French.*

(Delivery of the trains at 2:26/Renders of the renovation of the 4 main HSR station at 3:16)

Progress rate as of August 2015 is 75%, the service will be launched in the first 3 months of 2018.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/high-speed-line-to-essaouira-planned.html
> 
> *High speed line to Essaouira planned*
> 01 Oct 2015
> ...


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

la 3éme RGV arrivée à Tanger aujourd’hui










source : https://www.facebook.com/trains.ma?fref=ts


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

Tanger mghogha










source age facebook


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

denik9 said:


> High speed in Morocco? thats something new


thats new in all the continent ... is the first High speed rail in Africa


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Fb


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

source page Tous les Autorails - Train,Tramway au Maroc fb​


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

So when do the first test trains begin?


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Nexis said:


> So when do the first test trains begin?


2016


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

fb


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*HSR Tanger - Kenitra
78% made *

Great video :cheers:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

TGV tracted by DH (GT26)

By almaghrebi


























By oncf350

https://www.facebook.com/tgvmarocain


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

North base at Sidi El Yamani

National Road RN1
Highway A1
Classical railway






http://www.tgvmaroc.ma/


Pose LRS (Long Rail Soudé, probablement 400m) avec soudure aluminothermique.







Other video of works


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *IsDB’s Board of Executive Directors approves more than US $176 million in funding for new projects​*
> Monday, 16 May 2016
> 
> Jakarta, Indonesia, 16 May 2016 – Dr. Ahmad Mohamed Ali, President of the Islamic Development Bank (IsDB), on Sunday presided over the meeting of the 312th session of IsDB’s Board of Executive Directors at Jakarta Convention Center.
> ...


http://www.isdb.org/irj/servlet/prt...__176_million_in_funding_for_new_projects.xml


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Moroccan company Sintram 

05:00min HSR 








-------------




> *Moroccan high-speed train weighing​*
> 
> 09 December 2015 North Africa Morocco
> 
> ...


http://www.railwaysafrica.com/news/moroccan-high-speed-train-weighing




> *PTW 500-VB2X and PTW 500-VB3X​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.weighwell.com/our-products/static-train-weighing-systems/ptw-500-vb2x-and-ptw-500-vb3x/

De mémoire le poids à l'essieu du RGV 2N2 c'est 16 tonnes (maximum autorisé en Europe). Ca pourrait même service pour d'autres matériels roulants (fret express sur LGV).



> *A weighing system for Africa’s first ever high speed line.​*
> 
> 23/11/2015 Alstom TGV Duplex
> 
> ...


http://www.weighwell.com/media/news/a-weighing-system-for-africas-first-ever-high-speed-line/


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Not yet indoor amenagement render 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flWgvdu9Fhw


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*HSR 
Colas Rail
*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*RGV 2N2 Duplex on night test

1st inside view ! 
*
1st class : red
2nd class : green (or blue/green)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*HSR *








*HST
*


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*The 12 Euroduplex are all delivered. HSR is still under construction.
*



Iazzouzi said:


> 35.501721, -5.978928
> 
> 
> LGV by imrane azzouzi, sur Flickr
> ...





Iazzouzi said:


> 35.586509, -5.927030
> 
> 
> LGV (5) by imrane azzouzi, sur Flickr
> ...





Iazzouzi said:


> MT by imrane azzouzi, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> MT (2) by imrane azzouzi, sur Flickr
> ...





Iazzouzi said:


> 35.701687, -5.800404
> 
> 
> TGV by imrane azzouzi, sur Flickr
> ...





terracota said:


> Photografies du 10 du septeembre du 2016:
> 
> Pont du NR1 entre Larache et Laouamra: En direction du nord
> 
> ...





terracota said:


> Suite del autre jour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iazzouzi (Aug 15, 2015)

Update


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Testing Starts On Extreme High-Speed Trains In Morocco*

Morocco starts testing on extreme high-speed trains for Tangiers - Kenitra line.










A consignment of TGV high-speed trains has arrived from France at the Port of Tangiers and will be deployed on a new high-speed line currently under construction between Tangiers and Kenitra on Morocco’s northern coastline.

http://www.railwaysafrica.com/news/testing-starts-on-extreme-high-speed-trains-in-morocco


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

*Kenitra TGV station under renovation and extension*


> almaghrebi said:
> 
> 
> > photos recente
> > ça avance vite


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

https://m.facebook.com/145288485494...4854940637/1876344179261367/?type=3&source=54


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

https://www.6th-oncf-uic-seminar.com/


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

nice color scheme.


----------



## Herms (Jun 19, 2017)

*Rabat Agdal station
*







































































http://leconomiste.com/diaporama/la-gare-lgv-rabat-agdal-prend-forme


----------



## Herms (Jun 19, 2017)

*Tangier city station*
























































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384270&page=9


----------



## Herms (Jun 19, 2017)

This morning in Rabat





































http://leconomiste.com/diaporama/exclusif-les-images-du-tgv-sur-les-rails


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks , some pics from Kenitra and Casablanca new stations please ?


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

When will passenger service start on TGV?
Today the new railway line was officially opened!

Can't find the schedule / Ticket prices online


----------



## Arucard (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations from Portugal, for your achievement... 
Open the first High Speed Rail service before Portugal! hno:

In fact plans for TGV in Portugal dates back to 1988, and Spain for the same year, but if Spain project materialize, in Portugal always fails to do, much more to politicization of this infrastructure.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations for the new HS line.

This reminds me of a story of eleven years ago, where, according to a senior Moroccan official, "The Moroccan project (Tánger-Kénitra LGV) indirectly implies a great commitment to the fixed link of the Strait of Gibraltar."

This was the project (El País).









Reportaje desde 2056:

























In Spain, nothing was heard again on this subject, and in Morocco?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Something like this will be considered when Morocco is as least as prosperous as Spain now, but not sooner. 

As for the currently opened line, have the actual commercial operations already started or that was just PR and the real service will start weeks or even months later? How much are tickets from Casablanca to Tangier?


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> Something like this will be considered when Morocco is as least as prosperous as Spain now, but not sooner.
> 
> As for the currently opened line, have the actual commercial operations already started or that was just PR and the real service will start weeks or even months later? *How much are tickets from Casablanca to Tangier?*


regular prices from the 2 is between 149 dh to 364 dh ( from 14 euros to 36 for the first class ) 
but also promotionnal prices from 99 dh to 149 dh ( 9 to 14 euros ) 
and also a lot of another prices , students , childrens , seniors , ...


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Cheap by Western standards, but how it works out in Moroccan context we'll see. Hopefully it's a successful service


----------



## bandermann02 (Jan 11, 2015)

JumpUp said:


> When will passenger service start on TGV?
> Today the new railway line was officially opened!
> 
> Can't find the schedule / Ticket prices online



The line is operational. Tickets can be bought at the stations:Tanger/Kenitra/Casablanca/Rabat. 

Ticket prices: Depending on three peak periods—low, normal, or high—second-class tickets cost MAD 93-139 for Tangier-Kenitra, MAD 115-172 for Tangier-Rabat, and MAD 149-224 for Tangier-Casablanca.
Children under 4 can travel for free, but will not automatically get a seat. Children 4-15 years old will have to pay MAD 50 for second-class and MAD 80 for first-class for any distance.
First-class tickets cost MAD 162-244 for Tangier-Kenitra; MAD 187-281 for Tangier-Rabat, and MAD 243-364 for Tangier-Casablanca.










Young people aged 16-26 and seniors over 60 get a 15 percent discount. Students under 26 also get a 30 percent discount for second-class tickets.

Time schedule:

The first train from Tangier leaves at 5:55 a.m. and the last train leaves at 8:55 p.m.










https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/20...high-speed-train-ticket-prices-and-schedules/

On-line service will be online soon.


----------



## bandermann02 (Jan 11, 2015)

Timetable:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats Morocco! :banana:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Not a bad timetable for a beginning, but I'm wondering about those Kenitra-Tangier shuttles 4x per day. Is there really a particularly high demand between those two stations or it has to do with lack of train paths on the upgraded section?

It's also curious that stopping in Kenitra doesn't add anything to the travel time. Means that those trains stopping there reach a higher speed on the last section.


----------



## bandermann02 (Jan 11, 2015)

A trip on board Al Buraq .. 






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUcHM4uychI

See the services provided to passengers on the high speed train


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Herms (Jun 19, 2017)

bandermann02 said:


> A trip on board Al Buraq ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st class









2nd Class









Cafetaria








https://www.leconomiste.com/diaporama/viree-bord-du-lgv-al-boraq


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

with some drone views ^^


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Gusiluz said:


> Congratulations for the new HS line.
> 
> This reminds me of a story of eleven years ago, where, according to a senior Moroccan official, "The Moroccan project (Tánger-Kénitra LGV) indirectly implies a great commitment to the fixed link of the Strait of Gibraltar."
> 
> ...


thats sure the project is coming soon , its awesom oportunities for the two countries to make a link beetwen Africa and Europe :cheers:


----------



## Genbank (Aug 17, 2012)

shlouger said:


> with some drone views ^^


Did they bow to the train at 2:45?!! :nuts:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ Probably to the King.


----------



## bandermann02 (Jan 11, 2015)

Genbank said:


> Did they bow to the train at 2:45?!! :nuts:


The police were greeting the king and the train. 

https://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/arti...ySqyoAQKadzsF1XaYR2JJpsWpo4Hk0bBDf9b8oYXQbkdo

https://img.lemde.fr/2018/11/16/0/0/3600/2400/1920/0/60/0/cbc0021_yL6u2M8z2X83chvNQGf4xLrq.jpg

https://img.lemde.fr/2018/11/16/0/0/3600/2400/1920/0/60/0/b7d829e_zkjwFAe2X4EBQZzklFXPeb8x.jpg


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

Only 4 more weeks - then I will finally travel to Marocco!
Can't wait für the TGV!

Just to be sure: The line is now open for public passenger traffic and I can go to the station and buy a ticket without problem?
There is no information online. The official website oncf-voyages.ma/ doesn't have anything written on TGV


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

^^
Dont worry my friend. Normally you should be able to ride the Al Boraq. 
I just hope you did not plan your trip _just for this_...

Regarding tickets, on the moroccan subforum someone posted the link to the online website where you can purchase the tickets.


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

There is so much more to see in Marocco - it's just the combination: TGV + fascinating Citys that we love it!


----------



## jonathanNCJ (Jan 26, 2014)

the better africa.


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

@JumpUp: thanks, glad to see such enthousiasm.
Enjoy your trip and drop pictures on SCCM if you can!


----------



## bandermann02 (Jan 11, 2015)

JumpUp said:


> Only 4 more weeks - then I will finally travel to Marocco!
> Can't wait für the TGV!
> 
> Just to be sure: The line is now open for public passenger traffic and I can go to the station and buy a ticket without problem?
> There is no information online. The official website oncf-voyages.ma/ doesn't have anything written on TGV


Yes, commercial operation started. It is named Al Boraq, the flying horse. 




















Today and tomorrow and 29 November the train is free after registration. You can buy a ticket at the train stations and online. But online is a bit busy because of the free promotion.


----------



## Superanouar (May 24, 2009)

almaghrebi, a fellow Morrocan member, posted this video of his trip on Al Boraq:


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

to buy tickets ( English ) 

https://www.oncf.ma/en/


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello,

there is NO TGV to Marrakesch, correct?
It only stops: Tanger, Casa-Voyageurs, Kénitra + Rabat?


----------



## Genbank (Aug 17, 2012)

JumpUp said:


> Hello,
> 
> there is NO TGV to Marrakesch, correct?
> It only stops: Tanger, Casa-Voyageurs, Kénitra + Rabat?


Yes


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Est-il prévu de faire circuler 2 rames accouplées ensemble et est-ce que la longueur des quais en station a été prévue pour cela?


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Length of tracks in stations may not be the only issue... One must also consider the capability of the substations to feed enough current in the system to allow a multiple unit of 2 TGVs to start. Remember that AC traction induces a non symmetric load on the national grid, which may very well not be strong enough to accept it.


----------



## oncfpower (Nov 11, 2010)

> Est-il prévu de faire circuler 2 rames accouplées ensemble et est-ce que la longueur des quais en station a été prévue pour cela?


Kénitra Station


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

A trip report with photos in the stations and on the train.

http://www.businessinsider.com/bullet-train-africa-morocco-casablanca-tangier-2019-1


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice report. I like the design of the railway stations. Very chic. 
High-Speed railway hardly make money except a few lines in the world. I think it is ok If they can cover the operational cost.


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

lunarwhite said:


> A trip report with photos in the stations and on the train.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/bullet-train-africa-morocco-casablanca-tangier-2019-1


great report 
thanks :cheers:


----------

